# TC Electronic M-One



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.tcelectronic.com/M-OneXL

Bought one of these a month ago. Our acoustics were a little dry sounding. We are currently running it in the auxs of my Onyx 1640. One half is setup for the guitars and the other half for vocals.

Still figuring it out. Anyone else got experience with it?


----------

